# Military pen clips



## Dick Hines (Jan 24, 2011)

Don't do many pens but someone wants a pen for her retired father-in law. Do any of you know where I can get a clip for the Marines?


----------



## Mike5753 (Jan 24, 2011)

Try
http://www.woodpenpro.com/custom_clips/index.html


----------



## leestoresund (Jan 24, 2011)

*Marine emblem*

Here's one that I did

http://www.penturners.org/photos/index.php?n=16454

Got the lapel pin from 4armedforces.com
sgtgrit.com also has Marine emblems.

Lee


----------



## AceMrFixIt (Jan 24, 2011)

Mike5753 said:


> Try
> http://www.woodpenpro.com/custom_clips/index.html


 
They have officer and enlisted. I order from the quite often. Good people.


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Jan 24, 2011)

hut products als has them


----------



## Dick Hines (Jan 25, 2011)

*Clips*

Thank's guys. This will help a lot.


----------

